# OK seriously



## LanceColeman (Mar 3, 2010)

Is there honestly THAT many hogs in south Ga??

I see several guys posting talk of "killing 100 in a month", "60 or more in 10 days". "10 a night" "a thousand a year". 


There was getting to be a good pop. up here but low mast crops and a few fellas with real good dogs from cackalacky have thinned em down.

But seriously?? 10 a night? 60 a month?


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 3, 2010)

It depends on the property.  There can be hundreds of hogs on one property, and non on the next.  

We've got a field that I have never once seen any hog sign in (not a track, rooting, anything...), but then 1/4 mile down the road 60 hogs were killed out of the same field in one year.   The only difference is a creek ran past the other field.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 3, 2010)

cpowel10 said:


> It depends on the property.  There can be hundreds of hogs on one property, and non on the next.
> 
> We've got a field that I have never once seen any hog sign in (not a track, rooting, anything...), but then 1/4 mile down the road 60 hogs were killed out of the same field in one year.   The only difference is a creek ran past the other field.



That is pretty much how it is.  I have seen 25-30 hogs in a field...go past a head of trees that comes to the road and 30 be on the other side too.  Deer are getting about the same way in areas.  Once I went in a field at almost dusk, and under the pivot there were a terrific amount of deer.  I estimate at least half of them ran out of the field and the 32 remaining that I counted were as curious as they could be about the slow moving truck coming at them.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 3, 2010)

seems purty far fetched to me toooooooooooo.i hear about all the pigs and i do travel a little .But come on if there was as many hogs as people  say you couldn't get down 75 or 16 for all the dead road kills.  kids couldn't even get to DISNEY!!!!!!!or i couldn't make to WET WILLIES in savannah.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 3, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Is there honestly THAT many hogs in south Ga??
> 
> I see several guys posting talk of "killing 100 in a month", "60 or more in 10 days". "10 a night" "a thousand a year".
> 
> ...



Those are best or worst case scenarios however you look at it. Those numbers are not from every night. They are the special days...


----------



## bigbird1 (Mar 3, 2010)

On our last 13 hunts we have taken over 70 hogs, this doesn't count the hunts we do just for fun, just our hunts with clients. To answer your question, yes there are that many hogs here in SE Georgia


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 4, 2010)

so whos inviting me and my pack to se ga. ill trade for a middle east hunt. hahahha


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 4, 2010)

All I can saw is yall keep 'em on yalls side of the creek. We dont want them over here.

Luckly we havent had any issues with hogs on our place.....


----------



## dougefresh (Mar 4, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> All I can saw is yall keep 'em on yalls side of the creek. We dont want them over here.
> 
> Luckly we havent had any issues with hogs on our place.....


2x


Never seen any on our place YET. Have come close to hitting many between Fitzgerald and Abbeville though.


----------



## goldminer7759 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am 50 years old and have spent all but nine of those in Georgia. My mothers family is from the Shellman and Dawson areas.  Spent a lot of time the last 18 years hunting and recreating in Terrell County. I had never seen a hog in the wild until 5 years ago when I was a surveyor working on the Oaky Woods property.  Never saw any on our farm until two years ago.  In that time we have gone from zero to seeing groups of 15-20 with numerous sightings of individuals.
  I too was skeptical until I witnessed this very rapid change.  It spurred me to start researching and looking into the facts.  There is no way to say with absolute certainty if ALL you read here is true or not.  I will not be the one to raise the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- flag because from what I can find out that is factual it is certainly probable that most of it is true.
  The other observation I've made is that with the hogs increasing the deer seem to have decreased.  I have nothing but personal observation to base this on and in no way mean say it happens other places.  It seems real enough to me that I am also concerned about what it may hold in store for the future of both deer and turkey.  Like I stated not "facts" just personal observation in my narrow scope of the world.
  Would be interested to know what others are observing to see if there is a trend one way or the other.
Thanks!


----------



## JackJack77 (Mar 4, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Is there honestly THAT many hogs in south Ga??
> 
> I see several guys posting talk of "killing 100 in a month", "60 or more in 10 days". "10 a night" "a thousand a year".
> 
> ...



Yea man, we're loaded with bacon seriously.


----------



## mjfortner (Mar 4, 2010)

They breed fast and can populate an area in no time


----------



## Shad30 (Mar 4, 2010)

My cousin has some land we go and hunt hogs on that I know holds at times 100 plus hogs. We've killed so many hogs I can't remember the number. I've never been on this property without seeing a or hogs standing in the roads. I've been in a stand at times and seen groups of 30-40 hogs & everyone hunting with me would have hogs in front of them as well. So to answer the question...yes I believe those numbers are close.


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 4, 2010)

We used to have a lot of them come up onto our farm in Mcrae back in the 70s. A lot of them came from the talmadge plantation. Big red durocs that escaped and became feral and were breeding. Big suckers and extremely aggressive. We used to be real paranoid about going to our back field.


----------



## MYCAR47562 (Mar 4, 2010)

Id love to do some hog hunting, just don't know where to go.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it depends on the property. If they have all the elements for survival and are not hunted hard, you could get tons of them in a couple of months. I know a lot of guys who are ate up with them on their lease and others who have never seen one...all in south ga.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Mar 4, 2010)

yea they are getting to be alot in mitchell co. got them coming in from the south an the north.there are hogs in the city limits of meigs. an got hogs within a mile of my hunting land now. hope they dont come.might be why i hav turkeys on my place now. hogs  hav pushed them over to it


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 4, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> seems purty far fetched to me toooooooooooo.i hear about all the pigs and i do travel a little .But come on if there was as many hogs as people  say you couldn't get down 75 or 16 for all the dead road kills.  kids couldn't even get to DISNEY!!!!!!!or i couldn't make to WET WILLIES in savannah.



Hogs don't usually travel the interstate system



buckbacks said:


> Those are best or worst case scenarios however you look at it. Those numbers are not from every night. They are the special days...



undisturbed it would be



koyote76 said:


> so whos inviting me and my pack to se ga. ill trade for a middle east hunt. hahahha



come on down  SW 



goldminer7759 said:


> I am 50 years old and have spent all but nine of those in Georgia. My mothers family is from the Shellman and Dawson areas.  Spent a lot of time the last 18 years hunting and recreating in Terrell County. I had never seen a hog in the wild until 5 years ago when I was a surveyor working on the Oaky Woods property.  Never saw any on our farm until two years ago.  In that time we have gone from zero to seeing groups of 15-20 with numerous sightings of individuals.
> I too was skeptical until I witnessed this very rapid change.  It spurred me to start researching and looking into the facts.  There is no way to say with absolute certainty if ALL you read here is true or not.  I will not be the one to raise the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- flag because from what I can find out that is factual it is certainly probable that most of it is true.
> The other observation I've made is that with the hogs increasing the deer seem to have decreased.  I have nothing but personal observation to base this on and in no way mean say it happens other places.  It seems real enough to me that I am also concerned about what it may hold in store for the future of both deer and turkey.  Like I stated not "facts" just personal observation in my narrow scope of the world.
> Would be interested to know what others are observing to see if there is a trend one way or the other.
> Thanks!



If you are from that area you are familiar with the place I am talking about most certainly.  It is pretty much that way along most of the Itchaway Notchaway and it’s tributaries.  I have a lease north of Graves off of Wolf Creek that I haven’t seen a hog on for the past 8 or more years, but now.  The turkey population in that area is picking up a great deal too.


----------



## SFR292 (Mar 4, 2010)

I recently saw a show on either NatGeo or Discovery called "The Hog Bomb"  It was all about Georgia and how the pig population is exploding.  I can't recall the exact number but they were estimating that by 2012 the Georgia hog population to around 400,000 animals or something redicuous like that.  They said that 1 animal can produce 117 offspring within 14 months. Thats almost as bad as rabbits.  Plus they do much more damage as we all know.  

That being said....good thing I like pork.  Now I just need someone's help to get me into the right spots for them.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 4, 2010)

bigbird1 said:


> On our last 13 hunts we have taken over 70 hogs, this doesn't count the hunts we do just for fun, just our hunts with clients. To answer your question, yes there are that many hogs here in SE Georgia



Coffee county........ douglas/ broxton area? Ocmulgee river ?


----------



## holton27596 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lots of hogs on the Ocmulgee river. Tractor trailer turned over in Jacksonville in the mid 70s, resulting in over 300 hogs getting loose in the river, and there was already wild hogs there. I was in high school there when it happened.


----------



## JohnE (Mar 4, 2010)

My dad has owned 1000 acres in tatnall county for 18 years, Since I have been going there I have never seen a hog or hog sign.


----------



## HermanMerman (Mar 4, 2010)

The population is definitely over exaggerated. I have hunted all over South Georgia for years and only had one piece of property with hogs. There was a good number of hogs there, but not enough to convince me that there are populations in Georgia that would support anyone killing hundreds of hogs annually.


----------



## jatkin99 (Mar 4, 2010)

*How hogs populate*

Take 5 sows in an area with 1 boar.  In 6 months, all 5 sows have 5-8 pigs.  Let's just say 5 are female for easy math.  Now you have 30 females.  The 5 original sows will actually breed back to the boar within 24 hours of giving birth.  In 6 months, they have 5 more females each, making.  That's 55 females, 30 or which are breeding age. 

At 6 months old, the first litter of 25 will breed, along with the original 5. If those 30 have 5 females, there will be 150 plus the 25 6month olds breeding in 6 months.  So, in 6 months, you could have 150 breeding sows on the farm!  And let's not forget that there were males born, too.

So, in less than 2 years, the farm went from 6 hogs to possibly 200 or more!  And in 6 months, that number can double!

Yes, there are a lot of hogs in SE Georgia!


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 4, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> The population is definitely over exaggerated. I have hunted all over South Georgia for years and only had one piece of property with hogs. There was a good number of hogs there, but not enough to convince me that there are populations in Georgia that would support anyone killing hundreds of hogs annually.



SO if you yourself can't see it...it doesn't exist or it is over exaggerated?  Would you take the time to really investigate it?


----------



## goldminer7759 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> SO if you yourself can't see it...it doesn't exist or it is over exaggerated?  Would you take the time to really investigate it?



Kinda like the Thomas guy from a book we should all be familar with!


----------



## bigbird1 (Mar 4, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Coffee county........ douglas/ broxton area? Ocmulgee river ?


 

All over, our hunts are usually around the hog infested Abbeville and Hawkinsville areas, but we hunt for fun from Douglas to Alabama, when we don't have customers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2010)

The last weekend I spent hunting one farm along the Ocmulgee a couple summers ago, I saw well over 100 hogs in two days. In the daylight. I couldn't believe how many hogs there are down there. And , no this wasn't a fenced-in property or a hog farm- just woods and swamps with some food plots.


----------



## koyote76 (Mar 4, 2010)

NCHillbilly said:


> The last weekend I spent hunting one farm along the Ocmulgee a couple summers ago, I saw well over 100 hogs in two days. In the daylight. I couldn't believe how many hogs there are down there. And , no this wasn't a fenced-in property or a hog farm- just woods and swamps with some food plots.



ill give u a pecan pie for an invite hahha


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2010)

I certainly wish I had a permanent invite myself.


----------



## killa86 (Mar 4, 2010)

I hunt wilkes county 200 acres and we had 3 different groups on camera 20+ pigs a piece. 60+ pigs on 200 acres. This year we only have 8 of course 3 weeks ago there were only 5. group keeps getting bigger. answer to your question is yes there are that many hogs and at the rate they breed there will be that many more to come. you must kill at least 70% of your current population to keep it the same. do the breeding math on 1 boar and 6 sows over 3 years. they can breed and have a litter of about 6-8 each. if its balanced at 4 boars and 4 sows each they will be ready to breed in 6 months. finish the math the numbers are insane. I think they're planning on taking over the world.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 4, 2010)

killa86 said:


> I hunt wilkes county 200 acres and we had 3 different groups on camera 20+ pigs a piece. 60+ pigs on 200 acres. This year we only have 8 of course 3 weeks ago there were only 5. group keeps getting bigger. answer to your question is yes there are that many hogs and at the rate they breed there will be that many more to come. you must kill at least 70% of your current population to keep it the same. do the breeding math on 1 boar and 6 sows over 3 years. they can breed and have a litter of about 6-8 each. if its balanced at 4 boars and 4 sows each they will be ready to breed in 6 months. finish the math the numbers are insane. I think they're planning on taking over the world.



I think it is actually closer to 80%


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Mar 4, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Coffee county........ douglas/ broxton area? Ocmulgee river ?



I know those areas are loaded. I have family in Jacksonville and go down and run some dogs with them every now and then and catch loads of hogs every time. They are just as bad if not worse than here around houston paulaski and dooly


----------



## pitbull (Mar 4, 2010)

In the last 45 days we have caught 43 with dogs so add the rest of the years time in and do that math. Oh...wait until corn season!
OMG! it gets nasty then, we get hogs in from miles of around us.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 4, 2010)

can't stand a corn field...hogs love um tho...good average BTW


----------



## pitbull (Mar 4, 2010)

The average is normaly not that good. We been lucky this year.
We have been out only twice and only caught 1. The rest have been multiple.


----------



## cb1967 (Mar 4, 2010)

*hogs*

another problem here, believe it or not, is the intelligence. i hunt them hard every year and you can find a place loaded with evidence and finding the hog itself is a job. i can kill multiple deer, see 20 or more before i see 1 hog. without the dogs, and if they get wind of you they lock down right where they stand. you can walk within 10 feet of them and never know it. they're as sharpe as the 4 and 5 year old bucks. now they do slip occaisonally, but you'll kill many doe and yearlings in between.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 5, 2010)

The difference in 800yds down south and 800 yds up here is almost from different planets. Where down south a hog that runs 800yds before getting stopped may have crossed a creek, bayou or canal... up here he may havewent up and down in elevation 3,000 feet. We've literally had dogs strike them at 3,100ft. have them drop to below 2,000 feet, then bay up on a plateua at 2,800 feet and never leave ear shot. Sometimes I think ours are crossed with mt. goats. and all it takes is a pack or two of dogs crapping all through the woods and a hog caught, and  walla... them hogs are 4 miles way across some of the steepest terrain we got.

Our food sources up here aren't what yalls are down there either. No peanut fields, and no thousands of acres of corn fields.

Also I dunno how it works down there but up here just about every pile of coyote crap you see (and you see alot of it) has black hog hair in it.

Do your numbers get much predation?? from say gators and maybe coyotes on piglets?


----------



## Fowl (Mar 5, 2010)

got a buddy who has land south. They go completely nocturnal during deer season, but the pics tell the story. Staring to see a lot of Russian in his hogs


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 5, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> The difference in 800yds down south and 800 yds up here is almost from different planets. Where down south a hog that runs 800yds before getting stopped may have crossed a creek, bayou or canal... up here he may havewent up and down in elevation 3,000 feet. We've literally had dogs strike them at 3,100ft. have them drop to below 2,000 feet, then bay up on a plateua at 2,800 feet and never leave ear shot. Sometimes I think ours are crossed with mt. goats. and all it takes is a pack or two of dogs crapping all through the woods and a hog caught, and  walla... them hogs are 4 miles way across some of the steepest terrain we got.
> 
> Our food sources up here aren't what yalls are down there either. No peanut fields, and no thousands of acres of corn fields.
> 
> ...



That would kill a cake eatin fat kid right there

There is clearly not enough predation…a sow will defend her young even against the dogs.  Sure one sneaky coyote might get one.   Gators are here but not real prevalent like maybe in FL.  And with all of the peanuts and corn they will wear out acorns and pecans.


----------



## hogrunner (Mar 7, 2010)

Moderator BAM BAM.  All I can saw is yall keep 'em on yalls side of the creek. We dont want them over here.

Luckly we havent had any issues with hogs on our place.....    Alapaha is where Ken Holyoak plantation and hogzilla was killed I personally hunt three places close to the river and they are ate up with hogs!!  You will have them just wait!!!
__________________


----------



## Buck Beck (Mar 11, 2010)

*the truth Jatkin99*

I will not speak foe south Ga hogs but i will tell the whole story on hogs in the mountains. Our hogs have a lot of european blood and i can assure you they do not reproduce as fast as has been stated. AGE as a small role in the reproductive cycle of our hogs.AS arule  most of the young sows have to reach an average wt. of30-40 kg or around 65 to 90 pounds. so this could be any were from 8 months to two years depending on if she had plenty of milk. If hunting hasnt prematurely made her an orphan. so from 8 months on her puberty will depend on body wt. wich in turn will factor in food scourses and even climate conditions wich will cause her to deplete her fat reserves. contrary to what has been said a sow will not breed back when she is gestating or nursing her pigs. other wise her cycle will be 21 days only being receptive for 1 or 2 days.  the numder of pigs in a littyer will greatly be influenced by the wt of the sow  the average being 90lbs 2 ti3 pigs 90 to 110 4.5 pigs a sow with a wt of over 180 lbs 5 to 8 pigs. tahe pigs start taking solid food at about there 15 day. this is more the average for the mountain hogs. This is reality on wild hogs.!  need more info let me know. scott c.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 11, 2010)

that sounds about right..the major difference is the food sources..  in farmland they get to those weights much quicker.  The 90# have 4-5 the 180# I see with as many as 8 and 300# with 10 or more regularly


----------



## killa86 (Mar 11, 2010)

Buck Beck said:


> I will not speak foe south Ga hogs but i will tell the whole story on hogs in the mountains. Our hogs have a lot of european blood and i can assure you they do not reproduce as fast as has been stated. AGE as a small role in the reproductive cycle of our hogs.AS arule  most of the young sows have to reach an average wt. of30-40 kg or around 65 to 90 pounds. so this could be any were from 8 months to two years depending on if she had plenty of milk. If hunting hasnt prematurely made her an orphan. so from 8 months on her puberty will depend on body wt. wich in turn will factor in food scourses and even climate conditions wich will cause her to deplete her fat reserves. contrary to what has been said a sow will not breed back when she is gestating or nursing her pigs. other wise her cycle will be 21 days only being receptive for 1 or 2 days.  the numder of pigs in a littyer will greatly be influenced by the wt of the sow  the average being 90lbs 2 ti3 pigs 90 to 110 4.5 pigs a sow with a wt of over 180 lbs 5 to 8 pigs. tahe pigs start taking solid food at about there 15 day. this is more the average for the mountain hogs. This is reality on wild hogs.!  need more info let me know. scott c.



think a sow isnt able to be bred back while nursing look on page 91 of this months gon sow nursing boar breeding. obviously sow in heat.


----------



## Scott Cain (Mar 11, 2010)

obviously you have never been around many hogs or animals for that matter.Most all animals will ride one another. It is not always about breeding it is also about dominants. Have you never seen a dog get on some ones leg im pretty sure that the person is not in heat. Before you make a smart comment try to at least no what your talking about! I guess that our biologist are wrong all they had to do is ask you! SCOTT CAIN.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 11, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> That would kill a cake eatin fat kid right there
> 
> There is clearly not enough predation…a sow will defend her young even against the dogs.  Sure one sneaky coyote might get one.   Gators are here but not real prevalent like maybe in FL.  And with all of the peanuts and corn they will wear out acorns and pecans.



I honestly think most of our coyote scat with black hair in it comes from squished or frozen piglets had in the hard times of winter. More winter kills of young ones and scavenging than actual predation.

I've seen sows get slap out of sight when dogging and a dog catch a piglet. and a couple squeels and here she comes back with an absolute vengance.

Up here it aint just sows defending piglets though. They'll get uppity over food sources. 2 yrs ago I sat in a tree stand during bow season and watched a pair of solid lil 140-150# boar hogs slap charge and run a 200# black bear out from under a white oak raining acorns.

Run at him a huffing and throwing their heads up and jaw popping not a foot from him. He went up on his hind legs the first charge......second time they done it the bear had enough and left. I've carried my video camera with me every hunt since...... yea right like i'll get to see that happen again!

I dunno about what bloodlines and amount of eurasian decent our hogs have up here. Not a biologist so I'm not gonna guess....... *IF* I were to guess I would have to say they are 50% piney wood rooter and 50% mountain goat.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't know about Georgia, but down here in Florida they're like roaches. Especially in the river swamps. Good thing they let us hunt them year round.


----------



## garnede (Mar 12, 2010)

My question is what do those who kill a hundred or more a year do with the meat?  Seems like a lot of meat, even to share with friends and family.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 12, 2010)

Scott Cain said:


> obviously you have never been around many hogs or animals for that matter.Most all animals will ride one another. It is not always about breeding it is also about dominants. Have you never seen a dog get on some ones leg im pretty sure that the person is not in heat. Before you make a smart comment try to at least no what your talking about! I guess that our biologist are wrong all they had to do is ask you! SCOTT CAIN.


Hey SCOTT 
Why in every post you sound mad as a hornet in a spider web???
Sounds like you always have something to prove?? Are you trying to be a perfect hog hunter! Ur a good guy but every thing you believe aint right just cause you believe it! Like you get mad at them for having there own opinion???
We are entitled to our opinion.


----------



## big country rnr (Mar 12, 2010)

garnede said:


> My question is what do those who kill a hundred or more a year do with the meat?  Seems like a lot of meat, even to share with friends and family.



Alot of ppl kill them just because they think there a pest,are payed ,for rights to hunt, or just for population control. And alot of hogs lay in the fields/woods and rot .. For me I  love "the sport" of hog hunting . And have always been taught to eat what i killed!And if I dont got room for the meat I dont kill it. That lesson started with a male bluejay and a pellet gun. Let me Tell you it dont matter how much salt and pepper its still bad but i ate it.. And it gave me a greater respect for gods creatures. Yes we have dominion over them but that dont mean we can just shoot them and let them rot!! Just somethin i cant do!


----------



## Scott Cain (Mar 12, 2010)

*big country*

No i am not perfect and no iam not trying to be perfect.And yes i guess i do get a little mad when i here something that hurts the sport of hog hunting with dogs. Hogs get enough bad press, they dont need false facts floating around! some one unfamiliar with hogs might read some of this stuff and believe it.  I am only stateing the facts not what i believe! I have spent the better part of my life hunting with dogs and i will not stand by and say nothing. When dog hunting or hog hunting is being run down!If you get on a public forum and state your opinion then you have to have the conviction to stand by it. I do not have a ill will toward any one on here! But i too have the right to give an opinion. It is sometimes unpopular but i will give the facts to back it up as to why i believe it. I respect your ideas on not waisting meat i totally agree. AS far as dogs go i dont but thats your right to have it. I would hope every dog hunter on this forum would try to defend the very animal that makes our sport possible!Do you agree? SCOTT CAIN


----------

